# Recruitment



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

I work for the city and our PD made this recruitment video. Its very funny and has gotten national attention. I thought i would share it.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Loved it!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cute


----------

